
The Birth of Wheelchair Basketball - samclemens
https://www.zocalopublicsquare.org/2020/09/02/wheelchair-basketball-history-veterans-disability-rights/ideas/essay/
======
cmehdy
I hadn't realized just how differently people with even the most visually
noticeable disabilities were treated in the first half of the 20th century.

Much more recent times have seen some pretty cool content related to
wheelchair sports: I remember the documentary Murderball[0] following a team
of rugbymen and the manga Real[1] about basketball (by Takehiko Inoue of Slam
Dunk fame - also about basketball) for example.

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0436613/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0436613/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_(manga)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_\(manga\))

~~~
082349872349872
Fans of knife fights in phone booths might enjoy wheelchair fencing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLpJujGSYE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLpJujGSYE)

